# Insurance and the NIE Application



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

I am moving to Benidorm in November to look for work and will be staying 4 months I'm thinking (correct me if I'm wrong) It would be best for me to get an NIE as I would most deffinatly want to stay in Benidorm if I find work. On the topic of the NIE could someone please help me out with filling it in lol as I would love to complete the form before I leave I dont mind if its the application form with translations im not really fussy just a guideline I feel a bit overwhelmed with it lol. Also could someone please advise me on insurance as I'm a little unsure as to what would be best on this area, is it worth me getting insurance for the 4months and then finding an insurance policy in Benidorm? if you could help me on this one I'd be very greatful. I'm still young and can't wait to learn another language as my second language isnt spoken widely around the world lol so I feel that the Spanish Employment system will be the making of me as work in the Wales(I live in an old mining valley) is well non existant! The nearest jobs are over an hour away so hopefully Benidorm will be a great place to learn new skills and also to meet more fantastic people to add to the fantastic friends I already have.
Thanks in advance
Emma


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

EmmaLouUK said:


> I am moving to Benidorm in November to look for work and will be staying 4 months I'm thinking (correct me if I'm wrong) It would be best for me to get an NIE as I would most deffinatly want to stay in Benidorm if I find work. On the topic of the NIE could someone please help me out with filling it in lol as I would love to complete the form before I leave I dont mind if its the application form with translations im not really fussy just a guideline I feel a bit overwhelmed with it lol. Also could someone please advise me on insurance as I'm a little unsure as to what would be best on this area, is it worth me getting insurance for the 4months and then finding an insurance policy in Benidorm? if you could help me on this one I'd be very greatful. I'm still young and can't wait to learn another language as my second language isnt spoken widely around the world lol so I feel that the Spanish Employment system will be the making of me as work in the Wales(I live in an old mining valley) is well non existant! The nearest jobs are over an hour away so hopefully Benidorm will be a great place to learn new skills and also to meet more fantastic people to add to the fantastic friends I already have.
> Thanks in advance
> Emma


Ahhhh .... my family came from Abercynon 
What kind of insurance do you mean?
I'm sure we can help you out filling in the NIE - This help?

*1 DATOS PERSONALES means PERSONAL DETAILS*

1 Apellido: Surname
2 Apellido: (second Surname) Write three chiffons instead (---)
Nombre: Christian Name (make sure to use same as in passport)
Fecha de Nacimiento: Date of birth (use two digits for day and month)
Lugar de nacimiento: Place of birth
Sexo: Gender Male (Hombre) and Female (Mujer) X in the one applicable
Estado Civil: Status. S for single C for married. V for widow and D for divorced
PaÃ*s de nacimiento: Country of Birth
PaÃ*s de nacionalidad: Current Nationality
Nombre del padre: Father´s name
Nombre de la madre: Mother´s name
Domicilio en Espana: Address in Spain (if you have one, otherwise leave blank)Localidad: Town, CP: Postcode, Provincia: Province

*SECTION 2*

Reasons for application:
Economic, Professional or Social (Tick professional for work reasons or social for house purchase)

*3) DOMICILIO A EFECTOS DE NOTIFICACIONES*

Leave blank

Sign the form at the bottom, under 'firma de solicitante'.
Complete the form and take it back to the National Police station, along with a photocopy. You need this number to do anything fiscal in Spain. Bank accounts can be opened with a passport.


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Ahhhh .... my family came from Abercynon
> What kind of insurance do you mean?
> I'm sure we can help you out filling in the NIE - This help?
> 
> ...


Hi, Thank you very much for your quick reply, the application thing helps 100% on the insurance side I mean like travel insurance I just want to know that if anything happened that I would be covered by something, I'm just not sure what is best to do on this area as I will be filling in the NIE application before I leave the UK so can go on the Monday morning after I arrive on the Sunday to sort that out along with a bank account etc. I just don't want to be left with a huge medical bill should something happen during my stay.
thanks
Emma


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

EmmaLouUK said:


> Hi, Thank you very much for your quick reply, the application thing helps 100% on the insurance side I mean like travel insurance I just want to know that if anything happened that I would be covered by something, I'm just not sure what is best to do on this area as I will be filling in the NIE application before I leave the UK so can go on the Monday morning after I arrive on the Sunday to sort that out along with a bank account etc. I just don't want to be left with a huge medical bill should something happen during my stay.
> thanks
> Emma


I think you can get travel insurance that lasts for 6 months iirc. I got one for my daughter when she went wandering off around europe. Google it
You can do your NIE at the Spanish Embassy in the UK.


----------



## 2seconds (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi, I have just moved out to spain with my family. I still need to get the NIE number, do i have to get one for my children aswell as me and my wife and do all applicants have to be there when i go for it, and do we pay for it?
I have also been told that i have to go to Elche police station (i am in Quesada) at 7am ready for when it opens at 9am is this also correct.

To EmmaLouUK you should get yourself the UHIC it is free you can do it on the web and it has saved me claiming on the insurance with a few accidents my children have had.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

NIE applications 

NORMALLY at a central police Station - If Quesada Police say Elche - then Elche it is. There is normally a queue at these places. If there is this will explain the "get there early" advice. BUT ask whether they have special EU member hours as well. Madrid certainly did the last time I had to visit. 

If you intend to stay here - you'd be advised to register all adults - iirc Children over 14 too. Are you registered on the local PADRON?


----------



## 2seconds (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks chris(madrid), i have not tried the local police station i have just been told by the locals that live around my area.

what is iirc as i do have a boy that is nearly 14.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

iirc = *I*f *I* *R*ecall *C*orrectly - but ask the police.


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hi, I have just moved out to spain with my family. I still need to get the NIE number, do i have to get one for my children aswell as me and my wife and do all applicants have to be there when i go for it, and do we pay for it?
> I have also been told that i have to go to Elche police station (i am in Quesada) at 7am ready for when it opens at 9am is this also correct.
> 
> To EmmaLouUK you should get yourself the UHIC it is free you can do it on the web and it has saved me claiming on the insurance with a few accidents my children have had.


Hi could you please tell me what UHIC stands for I'm a bit blonde lol, this could work out well I'm still looking at Insurance as some policies state that you cant cut the trip short which is a bit mad but hey. Just think I will cover myself for the 4 months then look for insurance in Benidorm itself if i end up staying longer.
Thanks
Emma


----------



## 2seconds (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Emma UHIC is for European Health Insurance Card you can read about it and apply for it here >>>> About the EHIC 
It is definately worth getting


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

2seconds said:


> Hi Emma UHIC is for European Health Insurance Card you can read about it and apply for it here >>>> About the EHIC
> It is definately worth getting


Hi ty for that would this be like the E11 card at all cause it looks very similar.
Thanks


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Ahhhh .... my family came from Abercynon
> What kind of insurance do you mean?
> I'm sure we can help you out filling in the NIE - This help?
> 
> ...


Hi all,
Just filling in my NIE form got down to nombre del padre and nombre de la madre on these do i have to put full names like my dads christan name middle name and surname or just his christian and middle name and for my mum do i need to add my mums christan name and then her surname or just christan and middle names.
Hope that didnt confuse anyone lol
Thanks
Emma


----------



## CLIVE (Dec 18, 2008)

Well all this NIE stuff is just going round in circles....! We've filled all the forms in, been to the local Social...(in Formentera as this is where we are staying at present)... they kindly made an appointment in Ibiza at the local office for us (7th Jan). Our problem is that we have been told that it will take at least 3 visits to finally come away with a number each. Each visit to Ibiza will cost us €82 (return ferry for 2).... This amounts up to the best part of £250 at today's horrendous exchange rate.
We started this off cuz we read that you would need an NIE number to take up a rental agreement for property in Spain. The agency dealing with it told us that no... a passport number would be sufficient. So we have gone along that route. (This is for on mainland Spain west of Almeria from April next year. We are on holiday on Formentera til then).
We have also read that an NIE number is needed to open up a Spanish bank account...... apparently this is also a fallacy as a passport number is sufficient.......
Can someone please get back to me and advise just what do we do....??? Can we leave getting an NIE number til we are on mainland Spain after next April...???? Are we likely to need one before then.....???
Anyone out there who can advise........??? please......


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

CLIVE said:


> Well all this NIE stuff is just going round in circles....! We've filled all the forms in, been to the local Social...(in Formentera as this is where we are staying at present)... they kindly made an appointment in Ibiza at the local office for us (7th Jan). Our problem is that we have been told that it will take at least 3 visits to finally come away with a number each. Each visit to Ibiza will cost us €82 (return ferry for 2).... This amounts up to the best part of £250 at today's horrendous exchange rate.
> We started this off cuz we read that you would need an NIE number to take up a rental agreement for property in Spain. The agency dealing with it told us that no... a passport number would be sufficient. So we have gone along that route. (This is for on mainland Spain west of Almeria from April next year. We are on holiday on Formentera til then).
> We have also read that an NIE number is needed to open up a Spanish bank account...... apparently this is also a fallacy as a passport number is sufficient.......
> Can someone please get back to me and advise just what do we do....??? Can we leave getting an NIE number til we are on mainland Spain after next April...???? Are we likely to need one before then.....???
> Anyone out there who can advise........??? please......


Yes Clive, its possible to open a bank account with just a passport. Some banks insist on an NIE, but in general it is possible.

Yes, I know of people who have rentals with a passport, and even if when you got here someone insisted on an NIE, they dont take that long to get, and many areas issue them immediately at the time you apply.

Did you need to go to the Seguridad offices? Normally these are issued at the local Police station around here.


----------



## CLIVE (Dec 18, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes Clive, its possible to open a bank account with just a passport. Some banks insist on an NIE, but in general it is possible.
> 
> Yes, I know of people who have rentals with a passport, and even if when you got here someone insisted on an NIE, they dont take that long to get, and many areas issue them immediately at the time you apply.
> 
> Did you need to go to the Seguridad offices? Normally these are issued at the local Police station around here.


 Thanks for the info. We did ask at the local social on Formentera, re the local police (they are in the same building round the back). Their answer was 'no'.... you need to go ovet to Ibiza, and the office there...... So, I think we will wait til we are living on the mainland, (end Jan / Feb), then sus out the nearest police station to where we are going to rent. Just cannot afford all the coming and going between here and Ibiza, purely for the NIE number.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No need to worry about it - all can be done when you are here.


----------

